# Aldi id now going Corporate



## olie (Jun 1, 2010)

I have done our Aldi for the past 5 years and its a very demanding account as there are alot of older people shopping here so they want to keep it cleared as much as possible. We salt anything under a inch and plow anything over an inch even through out the day. Well I was contacted by the new Co that got the contracts and I said ok send me over your info and I will take a look at it. Well they sent me a contract and was paying a seasonal rate but the only problem was they where only paying $2250.00 for the entire season so I called and said well what about salt and clearing the walks I didnt see any prices on that and the guy told me well thats included in the $2250.00 I about **** and said ok Im not your guy. I went back and checked my paperwork and I have doubled that amount in just salt alone. Just kinda crazy.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

That is the way it goes these days...


----------



## waterboy (Sep 1, 2011)

dont take it the wrong way but if its the location in **** Rapids, MN than that specified amount should be more than enough to do services. 

We currently service a lot directly across the street form that Aldi and the current vendor for Aldi sends two pickups to plow, we send one, we get it done in a third of the time with salting and shoveling.

Same size lot too!

I agree, once a business goes national, the price decreases.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

What are the sizes of these lots. Here in ohio they are 1.5 to 2 acre. We used to plow aldis for 5 seasons about 10 years ago. For the price they are willing to pay for seasonal work I would not touch those accounts also. You are smart to walk away.


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1517388 said:


> What are the sizes of these lots. Here in ohio they are 1.5 to 2 acre. We used to plow aldis for 5 seasons about 10 years ago. For the price they are willing to pay for seasonal work I would not touch those accounts also. You are smart to walk away.


Thats the size around here....You are seeing All-inclusive seasonals going for $3200-$3500 for the season...........


----------



## olie (Jun 1, 2010)

Thats not the lot Im talking about our lot was much bigger it would take a truck with a 9ft boss V 1.5-2 hrs with 2-4 inches and the lot drifts bad because of its location. Also everything had to be pushed to 1 end of the lot and they would call us through out the day to clean up slush and salt so the carts would roll through the lot. Im sure they will get a local hack to come in and mess everything up. I talked with one oh the main people for my location and they said they where sorry and asked if I would consider being a back up if the other contractor dosent work out or dosent show up when called. I bet money my trucks will be on that lot this winter lol.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Have one here in the wny area. Was contacted directly by the District Manager


----------



## snowbrothers101 (Jul 27, 2009)

Who did Aldi go with? A national company or just someone at corporate managing the snow?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

olie;1517422 said:


> Thats not the lot Im talking about our lot was much bigger it would take a truck with a 9ft boss V 1.5-2 hrs with 2-4 inches and the lot drifts bad because of its location. Also everything had to be pushed to 1 end of the lot and they would call us through out the day to clean up slush and salt so the carts would roll through the lot. Im sure they will get a local hack to come in and mess everything up. I talked with one oh the main people for my location and they said they where sorry and asked if I would consider being a back up if the other contractor dosent work out or dosent show up when called. *I bet money my trucks will be on that lot this winter lol*.


I'm confused here. You said you couldn't do them for that price. What makes you think they will pay whatever you want to do it? They will expect you to do it for less no matter what.

I turned down a national that wanted me to clear a tower access parking area and walk going to the small building. I could do it all in 15 minutes and they pay $500+ to do it. Great money but if I don't submit a invoice within 48hrs, I DO NOT GET PAID! Now think about it. If I'm working and it snows a lot, where will I find the time to take before and after pics THEN upload them and send them, all within 48hrs? Oh wait, I'd have to wait 45 days to get paid too! No thanks.....


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I can upload and send an invoice in 5 minutes with my phone, and to make $500 for 15 minutes of work I can wait the 45 days. Sorry for getting off track.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Burkartsplow;1518882 said:


> I can upload and send an invoice in 5 minutes with my phone, and to make $500 for 15 minutes of work I can wait the 45 days. Sorry for getting off track.


You got that right. Turning down that job for that reason is foolish.


----------



## olie (Jun 1, 2010)

> I'm confused here. You said you couldn't do them for that price. What makes you think they will pay whatever you want to do it? They will expect you to do it for less no matter what.


Im not understanding this? I have plowed this lot for a long time and know what it takes to get it done, what they offered wouldnt cover the salt used on that lot so I called to try to work with them on their price and inform them this isnt your average Aldi lot, the answer I got was they would add on another $200 for the season. I dont understand you turning down 500 for 15 min worth of work.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

olie;1519012 said:


> Im not understanding this? I have plowed this lot for a long time and know what it takes to get it done, what they offered wouldnt cover the salt used on that lot so I called to try to work with them on their price and inform them this isnt your average Aldi lot, the answer I got was they would add on another $200 for the season. I dont understand you turning down 500 for 15 min worth of work.


Because it's BS. Nobody in their right mind would turn down 500 dollars for 50 minutes worth of work.
It's just flat out bs.


----------



## olie (Jun 1, 2010)

Wilnip;1519037 said:


> Because it's BS. Nobody in their right mind would turn down 500 dollars for 50 minutes worth of work.
> It's just flat out bs.


15 min lol


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1518875 said:


> I turned down a national that wanted me to clear a tower access parking area and walk going to the small building. I could do it all in 15 minutes and they pay $500+ to do it. Great money but if I don't submit a invoice within 48hrs, I DO NOT GET PAID! Now think about it. If I'm working and it snows a lot, where will I find the time to take before and after pics THEN upload them and send them, all within 48hrs? Oh wait, I'd have to wait 45 days to get paid too! No thanks.....


I hope your not talking about cell tower sites? Tower sites are THE BEST accounts you will ever and I mean EVER have!!

I had one a few years back. Best account ever! No one was ever at the site. I even forgot to plow it a time or two and when I did get to plow it. NO foot prints in the snow.

1. No liability 
2. No ones ever there
3. Plow whenever you want.
4. Send the bill and collect payup

And speaking of billing. I know the national that your talking about. RE-READ the contract. It clearly says..... You have 48 hours to submit an invoice after providing services.

SO.... To re-cap. You plow that cell tower last. End of the day or night. Go home take a nap for 12, 18 or 24 hours and when you wake up submit your invoice. payup All within the 48 hours of providing service to the account. Thumbs Up


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

BTW, I'll do it for $475.


----------



## olie (Jun 1, 2010)

Wilnip;1519566 said:


> BTW, I'll do it for $475.


Ill go $450


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't think they "went" with anyone. Aldi is a pretty close knit privately owned operation. I do 4 Aldi's and they're all per push and all paid through their regional office (20 mins from me). Great account. A little chinsy with salt sometimes, walks aren't my responsibility, but they pay no ?s asked. A good DM is a reason for that. I usually bid a few districts, but only get one. They're pretty spread out so my pricing on the farther away ones is probably why. District locations are weird too. They're really spiratic. Certain ones aren't in a district nearby to others. 

Also, how big are your lots there? We do mine in under an hour each. Last year I had 3 of them on a route where 3 trucks were and we'd tag team them in under 15 mins start to finish with Blizzard plows.


----------



## olie (Jun 1, 2010)

got-h2o;1519847 said:


> I don't think they "went" with anyone. Aldi is a pretty close knit privately owned operation. I do 4 Aldi's and they're all per push and all paid through their regional office (20 mins from me). Great account. A little chinsy with salt sometimes, walks aren't my responsibility, but they pay no ?s asked. A good DM is a reason for that. I usually bid a few districts, but only get one. They're pretty spread out so my pricing on the farther away ones is probably why. District locations are weird too. They're really spiratic. Certain ones aren't in a district nearby to others.
> 
> Also, how big are your lots there? We do mine in under an hour each. Last year I had 3 of them on a route where 3 trucks were and we'd tag team them in under 15 mins start to finish with Blizzard plows.


Well I lost my Aldi to a group out of Cleveland they got a ton of them here in Ohio and would only offr me 2200 for a season and that includes plow, walks and salt that is crazy for over an 1.5 ac. They must be unsure as the DM called me asking if I will be their back up plow guy if the other group dosent get them done or dont do it right. Again this is a L shape lot that has crazy drifting issues thats not seen on paperwork in a office.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

olie;1520255 said:


> Well I lost my Aldi to a group out of Cleveland they got a ton of them here in Ohio and would only offr me 2200 for a season and that includes plow, walks and salt that is crazy for over an 1.5 ac. They must be unsure as the DM called me asking if I will be their back up plow guy if the other group dosent get them done or dont do it right. Again this is a L shape lot that has crazy drifting issues thats not seen on paperwork in a office.


What did you tell the DM when he called? Or did he hang up because you just continued to laughed?


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Corporate is the way almost every company is going, sorry to say it but get use to it. When a company goes corporate they bring multiple, 100s even thousands of accounts to the table. If Aldi came to you and said hey Olie were gonna give you 80 Aldis, we know you did them for 5k last year, but now were giving you 80, can you give us a deal. You'd be foolish not to, its just like buying soda at Costco, bulk pricing...

Use the going corporate to your advantage, I don't know if Aldi by you is like it is here, but in central jersey the Aldis are pretty close together. Explain that you can't do just one location for 2200 bucks, but if they give you 4 or 5 of them then you can talk. Most of these stores all have similar lay outs, yes there is the odd ball one here and there, but the majority are the same. Take the 200 increase on this account, get them to give you a few more and make some money. The economy sucks and that means everyone is trying to be more efficient. Plows are getting inefficient. Skid steer with a nice pusher and I guarantee you're done with that parking lot in less than 30min.

Believe me i took hits with TD/Commerece before, but if you want to hang around you have to roll with the punches.. Tighten up your operation and become more efficient. TD banks I use to have 1 truck with 2 guys doing 3-4 banks. No down time. Once sidewalks are done, shoveler goes out with a push spreader and salts the bare pavement, plower finishes and he calciums walks, bam onto the next one. No more coming back for the xbox etc...

Best of luck, I hope one way or another you get your account back and back and make some $$


----------



## olie (Jun 1, 2010)

Wilnip;1520256 said:


> What did you tell the DM when he called? Or did he hang up because you just continued to laughed?


I told him we would take care of them when the new guys do not do what is needed or dosent show up but depending on the situation and timming of the snow he will be charged an emergency charge for not being in contract with us. We do all the other lots around this location so our trucks are already out there but they will pay almost double what they have been and will not have their store open or dock cleared on time. My 1st reaction was F%^& You deal with it but they have been good to me for years and I want them back someday.


----------



## olie (Jun 1, 2010)

DirtyJerzey;1520294 said:


> Corporate is the way almost every company is going, sorry to say it but get use to it. When a company goes corporate they bring multiple, 100s even thousands of accounts to the table. If Aldi came to you and said hey Olie were gonna give you 80 Aldis, we know you did them for 5k last year, but now were giving you 80, can you give us a deal. You'd be foolish not to, its just like buying soda at Costco, bulk pricing...
> 
> Use the going corporate to your advantage, I don't know if Aldi by you is like it is here, but in central jersey the Aldis are pretty close together. Explain that you can't do just one location for 2200 bucks, but if they give you 4 or 5 of them then you can talk. Most of these stores all have similar lay outs, yes there is the odd ball one here and there, but the majority are the same. Take the 200 increase on this account, get them to give you a few more and make some money. The economy sucks and that means everyone is trying to be more efficient. Plows are getting inefficient. Skid steer with a nice pusher and I guarantee you're done with that parking lot in less than 30min.
> 
> ...


We do use loaders but not at this location but I have crunched all kinda #'s and still can not find a way to make money on a $2400 seasonal contract including salt and walks. The only way I could make money is to cut back on my work plow and I just dont see how that will work either, My name is on the line here all my trucks and loaders have my logo with my name on it. Like past times if we had a 6 in storm during open hrs we plowed it at 2 inches and salted if snow built back up on the lot we would go back out again and do the same and also if we would plow and salt before they opened and it started to melt and slush up they would call me to come back out to plow the entire lot again to keep it clear for people to push carts. I even called the DM one year and said hey your manager is having us plow 2 times per storm and wants 0 snow or ice on lot and he said keep it up thats how we want it. I would of loved to work with the new CO but they wouldnt even think of going any higher.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

DirtyJerzey;1520294 said:


> Corporate is the way almost every company is going, sorry to say it but get use to it. When a company goes corporate they bring multiple, 100s even thousands of accounts to the table. If Aldi came to you and said hey Olie were gonna give you 80 Aldis, we know you did them for 5k last year, but now were giving you 80, can you give us a deal. You'd be foolish not to, its just like buying soda at Costco, bulk pricing...
> 
> Use the going corporate to your advantage, I don't know if Aldi by you is like it is here, but in central jersey the Aldis are pretty close together. Explain that you can't do just one location for 2200 bucks, but if they give you 4 or 5 of them then you can talk. Most of these stores all have similar lay outs, yes there is the odd ball one here and there, but the majority are the same. Take the 200 increase on this account, get them to give you a few more and make some money. The economy sucks and that means everyone is trying to be more efficient. Plows are getting inefficient. Skid steer with a nice pusher and I guarantee you're done with that parking lot in less than 30min.
> 
> ...


How can you say plows are becoming inefficient when they are becoming more efficient with wings and expandable plows that cut hours off plowing time for some lots of mine. Yes a skid and push are efficient but every lot is different and here in the midwest the lots for aldis are 1.5 to 2 acres and not close together. We specialize in 2 to 3 acres lots as they are manageable and one efficient outfitted truck can knock them out in no time. Even last year here in cleveland we were 30 inches below our average as it was very mild, you would not make a single dime, check that you would be losing a lot of money if you were getting paid anywhere from $2200 to $2400 seasonal for an aldis lot that size. Like already stated salt, calcium, gas and labor would rip through that budget in no time. And your reasoning of saying OK I cant do them $2200 but if you give me 5 of them then we can talk is just not right. Why would you bust your ass on 5 accounts now to still not make any money on any of them. Like a friend of mine says sarcastic who owns a diner when I ask them if they are have been busy? "Yeah we are selling a lot of burgers, but we are losing 10 cents on every one". That is the same thing with these lots, Yeah we are really busy but we are losing $100 on each push. Yes it sucks and the price is junk, but to take on more just to create busy work and lose money is the definition of insanity . I am dealing with this same scenario on an account I lost this year. The seasonal price they went with this year will not cover the new service providers salt, calcium, gas and labor for this one account and that is basing it off of lasts years low snow and ice totals we incurred. They have the same scope of service and they are all zero tolerance. I just told them to call me up when things dont work out once this guy realizes he is losing money.


----------



## Yarden of eden (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't know anything about all this corporate business, I have 6 ALDI stores, each with a different contact person, and they all pay per push, extra to salt the lot, only when they request it, shovel sidewalks but never salt them. I love working for them. They are a slow check (about 5-6 weeks after invoice) but it always comes.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Yarden of eden;1522809 said:


> I don't know anything about all this corporate business, I have 6 ALDI stores, each with a different contact person, and they all pay per push, extra to salt the lot, only when they request it, shovel sidewalks but never salt them. I love working for them. They are a slow check (about 5-6 weeks after invoice) but it always comes.


Funny how it's so different by region. I have 4. One contact person. Per push, salt on request but they are very accepting of my recommendations when its needed (unless its a heavy year, they like to cut down more then), no walks or store entrances (I always make sure to drive close with the spreader rolling just to be nice and to cover my ass). Fast check for me, but I credit it to 2 things. A positive relationship with the DM/1 single contact, and the coorporate office is closeby. I've never had to wait over 30 days, and have had it in under 2 weeks a couple of times.


----------



## olie (Jun 1, 2010)

Alls I know is what goes on here in Fremont Ohio but If I loose money on 1 lot then I would loose money on 5 lots right? These #'s are just so low there is nothing I can do with them. But on the other hand I am booked up this year with work now it just needs to snow.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

John143;1519433 said:


> I hope your not talking about cell tower sites? Tower sites are THE BEST accounts you will ever and I mean EVER have!!
> 
> I had one a few years back. Best account ever! No one was ever at the site. I even forgot to plow it a time or two and when I did get to plow it. NO foot prints in the snow.
> 
> ...


I concur on the cell tower sites. I plow 4 of them..... Best sites ever! they are in weird spots which make em fun and they are the easiest to please.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

potskie;1530217 said:


> I concur on the cell tower sites. I plow 4 of them..... Best sites ever! they are in weird spots which make em fun and they are the easiest to please.


Did they contact you guys or did you seek them out? There's a few around here and I'm curious as to how to go about getting them.


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

Curious about cell sites as well...never contiplated those. 

As far as waiting for money, my main contract I wait 90 days for the money...but it is always there. Been this way for several years, you just have to be set up to deal with it and not living pay check to pay check. I was taught have atleast 6 months worth of reserves on hand at all times, and with the last few years between construction and snow that has come in very very handy. You should be able to reinvest in your company at all times, yes it is important to pay yourself but you have to have a company there in order to be able to pay yourself in the fisrt place. 
I can see where you are coming from with the not being able to not being able to make money on the price they came up with. Only you truely know your costs, and if the numbers don't work then you have to move on. Some times that is just the way it is.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

When I was still plowing for myself I can remember getting contacted for cell sites however it was some ridiculous stipulations. 3" or more was $50.00 however if a crew was en route or on scene and contacted you had 35mins to show up and have plow on gravel or they start charging you. I had to turn it down.... Try going to at&t, Verizon, sprint etc... web site and fill out a form to become a vendor. Just an idea.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

got-h2o;1530443 said:


> Did they contact you guys or did you seek them out? There's a few around here and I'm curious as to how to go about getting them.


We solicited them as part of the regional office for the company. They have since separated and the regional off ice is with one company and the towers are with another. The ones I take care of are seasonal. Smallest is just south of 1000 a month and it's the size of a residential driveway with 5 steps to a door on the side. No salt either. Damages the cabling so they request salting if they need it.Service requirements are cleared with in 8 hrs of the cease of snowfall. stupid easy and well priced. Thumbs Up


----------

